# BBQs



## qwertyjjj (Jan 27, 2010)

I know this is going to sound like a strange question but where can you buy a BBQ from in Spain?
All the ones in Aki, Carrefour and other places seem to be very expensive and not that good. I have seen some places online (something like a bbqshop) but it seems to be run by a Brit and he;s charging double what they would cost back home. You should be able to find a gas BBQ out of season for around £50-£70 - TBH even a charcoal one for £25 or so would do but the equivalent costs double that. Do the SPanish not do BBQs


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

qwertyjjj said:


> I know this is going to sound like a strange question but where can you buy a BBQ from in Spain?
> All the ones in Aki, Carrefour and other places seem to be very expensive and not that good. I have seen some places online (something like a bbqshop) but it seems to be run by a Brit and he;s charging double what they would cost back home. You should be able to find a gas BBQ out of season for around £50-£70 - TBH even a charcoal one for £25 or so would do but the equivalent costs double that. Do the SPanish not do BBQs


I'm afraid you will find anything outdoor seems to be expensive in Spain. BBQ's are not different!
We were going to buy one of those concrete ones ourselves, but they vary here from €400 to €900


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

qwertyjjj said:


> I know this is going to sound like a strange question but where can you buy a BBQ from in Spain?
> All the ones in Aki, Carrefour and other places seem to be very expensive and not that good. I have seen some places online (something like a bbqshop) but it seems to be run by a Brit and he;s charging double what they would cost back home. You should be able to find a gas BBQ out of season for around £50-£70 - TBH even a charcoal one for £25 or so would do but the equivalent costs double that. Do the SPanish not do BBQs


Ridiculous isn't it! You are quite right, they are overpriced, and not that good.... Might be better off building one yourself? The cheapy chinese shop round our way had good grills and bits for sale at good prices during the summer season which you just built a stand around. Not sure if they would still stock the stuff now but it might be worth a look?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

qwertyjjj said:


> I know this is going to sound like a strange question but where can you buy a BBQ from in Spain?
> All the ones in Aki, Carrefour and other places seem to be very expensive and not that good. I have seen some places online (something like a bbqshop) but it seems to be run by a Brit and he;s charging double what they would cost back home. You should be able to find a gas BBQ out of season for around £50-£70 - TBH even a charcoal one for £25 or so would do but the equivalent costs double that. Do the SPanish not do BBQs


Yes the Spanish have BBQs - enormous ones for the whole family! But they usually build their own, or go to a designated _area recreativa_.

Leroy Merlin have a good range but they probably take them off display at this time of year. I tried to buy a deckchair in Carrefour the other day and they were all packed away for the winter!

Barbacoas - Leroy Merlin - Bricolaje, construcción, decoración, jardín


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Ours was from carrefour - about 229 euros and not fantastic (gas one). I dont know if you have the Ardy chain of DIY stores near you but they had (in the summer) a nice range of decent looking ones, but again as everyone has said... expensive!

There was a thread on here a few weeks ago if I recall, someone asking what they should buy in the UK and bring with them - didn't think about BBQ!


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't know about other areas but BBQs are strictly banned in our area-have been banned since May and still are because of the fire risk! I can't think there was much of a demand for them in the summer here.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

zilly said:


> I don't know about other areas but BBQs are strictly banned in our area-have been banned since May and still are because of the fire risk! I can't think there was much of a demand for them in the summer here.


Throwing your *** out of the window is banned here but the BBQ lives on. My god, if they tried to ban BBQ here the spaniards would throw a duck fit! 

If theres one thing the spaniards love its socialising over food - they are BBQ mad here! That, and Paella jeje! But isn't it wonderful, they go out stock up on all kinds of meat (some of which I dread to think what it is) and invite everyone in the area round for a huge feast - i LOVE IT! Shame winter is coming! Oh well, soon be summer!


----------

